# Spending time in computer, is it bad?



## Subvader (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, I want to know if it is bad to spend a lot of time in the computer, I don't like to go out a lot without being invited to do something, and the only thing I really enjoy in my house is playing games on computer, or searching articles on the internet, etc... is it really bad to spend so much time on the computer everyday with DP/DR?

Ps- Sorry for bad english (?) I'm from Colombia, South America.


----------



## timzie (Sep 28, 2012)

hola amigo,

tengo el mismo, no quiero salir mas...solo me siento confortable a mi ordenador...no quiero ver mucha gente...y estoy siempre muy cansado y depressiva...tu tambien estas depressiva?

i have the same, don t want to leave anymore...i feel comfortable behind the pc...dont want to see a lot of people...and i am always tired and depressed...are you also depressed?

regards
Timzie


----------



## Subvader (Sep 19, 2012)

timzie said:


> hola amigo,
> 
> tengo el mismo, no quiero salir mas...solo me siento confortable a mi ordenador...no quiero ver mucha gente...y estoy siempre muy cansado y depressiva...tu tambien estas depressiva?
> 
> ...


I try to be as happy as I can, but the depressive and negative thoughs keeps coming back, I start to feel hopeless, because the things I like to do doesn't seem to help my condition. Thanks for response.


----------



## timzie (Sep 28, 2012)

yeah i have the same problem it is af i cannot enjoy the things anymore which i enjoyed before, i used to live in canary islands and surf everyday...today i always feel tired and depressed and just sit in front of the internet....but we have got to keep hope that this does goes away again...


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes it is. Trust me (experience) . The more time I spent on my PC the worse I felt. Take a walk , socialize , spend time with your friends.


----------

